# New here and to MA



## mccabegc (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

I have always been interested in MA but growing up my parents could not afford to sign me up. I recently signed my 4 year old son up for a junior karate program and my interest has really peaked while watching his classes. I am going to take a couple of classes at the dojo so that I can decide which style I will move forward with. I will be taking a Goju Ryu class followed by a Nihon Goshin Aikido class tomorrow evening. I do not know if it is wise to take both back to back but since they are free trial classes, I do not see the real harm.

At 30 years old, I'm not sure what I am really looking for in these classes. I simply know that I want to finally follow up on my interests in Martial Arts.

The school also teaches judo and jiu jitsu but they only teach those classes on fridays. The Goju and NGA are offered 3 nights a week.

Anyone with experience in those arts, your input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## K-man (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome to MT.  I teach Goju and if you have good instruction it is as good as any MA and better than a lot out there. I also train Aikido and find the combination is great. However, I would suggest you start with the  karate and get a bit of training behind you before you look seriously at the aikido.  Good luck!    :asian:


----------



## mccabegc (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank You for your input. Any particular reason you recommend starting with Karate over Aikido?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome! I've done Goju-ryu and Aikido in the past. I think you could take both together--they're different enough. Aikido is very mobile while your stances will be very important in Karate. Don't try to make connections now--treat them as two different things.


----------



## K-man (Mar 25, 2013)

mccabegc said:


> Thank You for your input. Any particular reason you recommend starting with Karate over Aikido?


Karate is a lot easier to pick up the basics and become reasonably proficient. That will also give you some basic self defence skills as well.  As you advance in karate, depending on whether it is sport based or reality based, you will find techniques like locks holds and throws that the skill derived from aikido will be most valuable.

Aikido as a stand alone system takes a long time to master. I have been studying it for over six years and I still don't feel I could defend myself with aikido skills alone.  But the aikido combined with my karate has transformed my karate practice totally.  'Go-Ju' means 'hard' and 'soft'. Most Goju is really Go-Go, or 'hard' 'hard'.  Aikido, by teaching blending, gives you the understanding of 'soft'.       :asian:


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 25, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, is this all taught by the same sensei/shihan? Because if so, thats a pretty impressive one, being able to teach goju ryu, aikido, judo and jiu jitsu. Not doubting he can or anything, just pretty cool that he's that well rounded, with such a good blend (if it is one teacher).


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 25, 2013)

And welcome to mt


----------



## seasoned (Mar 25, 2013)

I have read and also feel myself, that it is much easier to learn the hard aspect, as in the go of goju, first. Then as you progress and begin to enter the soft stage, which many never get to because of improper teaching, you will find the transition much easier as you learn to combine and intertwine hard and soft, as in GoJu. This is why it is called Go/ju, hard first then soft, then the blending of the two.
If you learn a soft art first, it is said, that it is much harder to add hard aspects from another art. I feel that goju, as the main art, and aikido as the supplementary art to enhance GoJu, will give you a far superior art in the long run. 

Good luck on your quest to find the steel wrapped in cotton.  :asian:


----------



## zilverkakashi (Mar 26, 2013)

welcome!


----------



## mccabegc (Mar 31, 2013)

kempodisciple said:


> Just out of curiosity, is this all taught by the same sensei/shihan? Because if so, thats a pretty impressive one, being able to teach goju ryu, aikido, judo and jiu jitsu. Not doubting he can or anything, just pretty cool that he's that well rounded, with such a good blend (if it is one teacher).



No, there are 3 teachers at the school. One teaches Goju, Another teaches the Nihon Goshin Aikido, and the third teaches Judo/Jiu Jitsu. 

I took both classes since they offered me free classes in each to try out. I signed up for Goju but I am considering training in both. I am pretty confident that even as a beginner I could treat them as the two very different arts that they are. I spoke to the instructors and neither seemed to be swaying me against it.

I'll give it a few months and decide but I think that cross training the two is very doable.


----------



## rframe (Apr 1, 2013)

Martial arts is a great family activity.  I love practicing with my children.  We've gone to camps and tournaments together.  We have a lot of fun with it.  Sure beats staying on a sideline watching kids kick soccer balls up and down a field while you sit on your butt.


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## enthusiast (Apr 25, 2013)

I hope I have much preference as you do. In my place, there is only boxing, different branches of karate, and taekwondo. They are all stand up techniques which is why I can't cross train. I wish that we have judo or jiujitsu in our community as well


----------



## oaktree (Apr 25, 2013)

I wonder what ryuha or school of jujutsu. If someone is teaching
Jujutsu find out the name of it. There are modern and older forms
Of jujutsu and sometimes people create new forms and try
To pass it as old. I thought on this site there was a nihon goshin aikido guy
On here you might do a search for it and come up with some things
To help you.


----------



## Cirdan (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome to MT.

Personally I have tried Nihon Goshin Ryu but unfortunately found it hard to train at the same time as Wado Karate.


----------



## Instructor (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome!  It's great to hear that you are doing this with your kids.


----------



## Mauthos (May 17, 2013)

Bit late to the party, but Hello and Welcome.


----------

